# Circuito complemento a uno ?



## christian_auz (Ene 14, 2009)

tengo que diseñar un circuito que de el complemento a uno de 8 bits el problema es que debe ser con contadores y no se cual usar y no estoy seguro de como se realiza el complemento alguien sabe como?


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 14, 2009)

Complemento a 1 con contadores? no se si sea posible... El complemento a uno solo es invertir el dato... cambiar los ceros por unos y los unos por ceros... asi que el circuito deberia ser con compuertas NOT

Y si quieres sacar el complemento a 2 solo sumas 1 al resultado del complemento a 1.....


----------



## christian_auz (Ene 15, 2009)

Eso es el Problema. como es un trabajo de la Uni Me lo Ponen de esa manera con contadores


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 15, 2009)

Yo creo que escuchaste mal o el profesor se confundio... no se me ocurre de que manera se puede hacer con contadores...


----------



## Ardogan (Ene 15, 2009)

Contadores de que tipo? (entrada/salida serie y/o paralelo, entrada de habilitación...), hay una señal de reloj disponible?


----------



## christian_auz (Ene 16, 2009)

si estoy seguro es con contadores de cualquier tipo yo puedo escojer el que sea y si hay entrada de reloj


----------



## christian_auz (Ene 16, 2009)

bueno se podrian usar mas integrados ttl pero el diseño basadp en contadores como elemento principal


----------



## Ardogan (Ene 16, 2009)

Se podría cargar el número en un contador y hacerlo contar hasta que desborde. Durante ese tiempo hay otro contador que cuenta desde cero, recibe el mismo reloj que el primero y que deshabilita la entrada de reloj con la señal de desborde del 1ro.
Entonces, el 2do contador tendría la cuenta de 1111 1111 - nro cargado en contador 1 = complemento a 1 (nro cargado en contador 1).
Creo que así puede andar.
Saludos


----------



## christian_auz (Ene 17, 2009)

Ardogan dijo:
			
		

> Se podría cargar el número en un contador y hacerlo contar hasta que desborde. Durante ese tiempo hay otro contador que cuenta desde cero, recibe el mismo reloj que el primero y que deshabilita la entrada de reloj con la señal de desborde del 1ro.
> Entonces, el 2do contador tendría la cuenta de 1111 1111 - nro cargado en contador 1 = complemento a 1 (nro cargado en contador 1).
> Creo que así puede andar.
> Saludos


 muchas gracias me estas dando ideas pero no se si entiendo lo de desborde q quiere decir que llege a 0000 0000 ?  y el segundo contador deberia iniciarce en 1111 1111??? decendente? o ascendente ?


----------



## Ardogan (Ene 18, 2009)

Siempre hablo pensando en contadores ascendentes.
Desborde es cuando el contador pasa de 1111 1111 a 0000 0000 (todos los contadores traen una salida de desborde para poder ponerlos en cascada, es decir, poder armar contadores de 16,24,32, etc bits con contadores de 8 bits por ejemplo). Y también todos los contadores traen alguna pata para habilitar/deshabilitar el conteo.
El segundo contador iniciaría desde 0.


----------



## christian_auz (Ene 18, 2009)

hola gracias tu ayuda me sirvio puse los contadores en conteo descendente y conectados de esa manera cuando el primero llega a cero se desactiva el reloj para no perder el resultado Gracias ¡¡


----------



## mepd5 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hola yo ando en las mismas q estuviste tu. tengo un trabajo asi para la uni.por eso me gustaria saber q tipo de contador usaste?191? 163? las salidas de estos contadores van a una negadora para poder obtener el complemento a uno del numero cargado? sino en q momento obtendria el complemento de ese numer?


----------



## mepd5 (Jul 1, 2009)

a q se refieren con desahibilitar el reloj?


----------

